# Aqueous Hybrid Ion (AHI) Battery Technology



## MrsRaspberry (Sep 21, 2004)

Has anyone had any experience with the Aqueous Hybrid Ion batteries? (sold by Aquion http://www.aquionenergy.com/)
They are maintenance free, water-based electrolyte, non-corrosive, and able to sustain 100% depth of discharge at 3000 cycles.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Just from what I've read about others experience:

1) Higher internal resistance than FLA. This means your solar array is going to be much larger. About twice the size.

2) Voltage range from 100% to 0% SOC is about twice as wide as FLA batteries. Standard charge controllers and inverters don't operate in that wide of range so you need custom equipment to support them. None of the major suppliers support them yet.

Those 2 items price them out of the market for me. They are an immature technology and until they've been used for a few years to mature and gain support I would not consider them.

WWW


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

What's old is new again. My great-great-grandfather had saltwater batteries hooked up to his windmill. My grandfather used to tell stories about how neighbors thought he was crazy for getting into that "electricity fad". 

Grandpa said it was fun to watch the batteries bubble. They were glass, so you could actually watch them charging.


----------

